# Asia Argento nuovo giudice di XFactor



## Toby rosso nero (29 Maggio 2018)

Ufficiale, Asia Argento sarà il nuovo giudice di XFactor. Sostituirà Levante.

Confermati il resto dei giudici Fedez, Maionchi e Agnelli.


----------



## juventino (29 Maggio 2018)

Già non lo guardava più nessuno, adesso sì che chiuderà definitivamente.


----------



## malos (29 Maggio 2018)

Ma non aveva detto che non metteva più piede in un paese vergognoso come l'Italia e che sarebbe emigrata per sempre? Ancora qui sta?


----------



## Toby rosso nero (29 Maggio 2018)

Mammia mia, trasformeranno il programma in una propaganda SJW inguardabile. Non che già non lo fosse, ma ora supereranno i limiti.

Devo per forza disdire il pacchetto che contiene Sky Uno. Non posso tollerare di finanziare questa roba.


----------



## leviatano (29 Maggio 2018)

Stanno sbagliando, va bene tutto, ma Asia Argento non è Motta anche se ci assomiglia.


----------



## malos (29 Maggio 2018)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Mammia mia, trasformeranno il programma in una propaganda SJW inguardabile.
> 
> Devo per forza disdire il pacchetto che contiene Sky Uno. Non posso tollerare di finanziare questa roba.



Guarda, premesso che mi rendo conto di essere scemo, ma io sky lo tengo solo per la comodità di mysky pausa, registrazioni eccetera. Altrimenti quello che ti interessa lo trovi tutto in rete.


----------



## Milanforever26 (29 Maggio 2018)

malos ha scritto:


> Ma non aveva detto che non metteva più piede in un paese vergognoso come l'Italia e che sarebbe emigrata per sempre? Ancora qui sta?



Per due soldi le baldracche fanno ben altro...


----------



## admin (29 Maggio 2018)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Ufficiale, Asia Argento sarà il nuovo giudice di XFactor. Sostituirà Levante.
> 
> Confermati il resto dei giudici Fedez, Maionchi e Agnelli.



Che robaccia

Mai vista sta porcata e me ne vanto


----------



## Milanista (29 Maggio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Che robaccia
> 
> Mai vista sta porcata e me ne vanto



Siamo in 2


----------



## Toby rosso nero (29 Maggio 2018)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Ufficiale, Asia Argento sarà il nuovo giudice di XFactor. Sostituirà Levante.
> 
> Confermati il resto dei giudici Fedez, Maionchi e Agnelli.



*Coro di protesta clamoroso dopo l'annuncio. Social scatenati.*


----------



## Now i'm here (29 Maggio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Che robaccia
> 
> Mai vista sta porcata e me ne vanto



io si purtroppo e gli ultimi anni pieni di trash stanno facendo rimpiangere le prime edizioni sulla rai.


----------



## fabri47 (29 Maggio 2018)

Senza parole. Un insulto alle persone che hanno veramente curriculum e a cui non arriva un'offerta di lavoro adeguata.


----------



## Clarenzio (29 Maggio 2018)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Senza parole. Un insulto alle persone che hanno veramente curriculum e a cui non arriva un'offerta di lavoro adeguata.


----------



## fabri47 (29 Maggio 2018)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Mammia mia, trasformeranno il programma in una propaganda SJW inguardabile. Non che già non lo fosse, ma ora supereranno i limiti.
> 
> Devo per forza disdire il pacchetto che contiene Sky Uno. Non posso tollerare di finanziare questa roba.


Mai vista una dittatura del genere in tv. Giletti gli hanno tolto il programma solo perchè faceva un talk politico d'inchiesta in una tv pubblica, Asia Argento spacciata per eroina delle donne dopo una DISCUTIBILE "denuncia" ad un suo amico per cavalcare l'onda mediatica delle star hollywoodiane gli sono andati contro, Insinna a L'eredità che dopo quello che ha fatto (insulto ai concorrenti nel programma che conduceva) avrebbero dovuto licenziarlo a tempo zero... 

Ma basta! La gente non è stupida e sono sicuro che quest'anno crolleranno negli ascolti come è successo a Domenica In dopo che dall'alto hanno imposto le sorelle Parodi.


----------



## juventino (29 Maggio 2018)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Mai vista una dittatura del genere in tv. Giletti gli hanno tolto il programma solo perchè faceva un talk politico d'inchiesta in una tv pubblica, Asia Argento spacciata per eroina delle donne dopo una DISCUTIBILE "denuncia" ad un suo amico per cavalcare l'onda mediatica delle star hollywoodiane gli sono andati contro, Insinna a L'eredità che dopo quello che ha fatto (insulto ai concorrenti nel programma che conduceva) avrebbero dovuto licenziarlo a tempo zero...
> 
> Ma basta! La gente non è stupida e sono sicuro che quest'anno crolleranno negli ascolti come è successo a Domenica In dopo che dall'alto hanno imposto le sorelle Parodi.



Dobbiamo ringraziare il fatto che l’Italia sia un paese che ha una base culturale tendenzialmente conservatrice, anche tra i giovani (e quindi le idiozie SJW si sono diffuse e si diffondono in maniera abbastanza limitata). L’idea di fare la fine della Califogna (scritto volutamente così) mi fa rabbrividire.


----------

